# Split Slate Bathroom tiles - Any advice?



## tugglesf239 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi all

Just forked out a mini fortune on some slate bathroom tiles. Was initially planning on getting a tiler to do this for me, but have bitten the bullet and now plan do do these myself.

I have tiled a few rooms in the past and always done a decent job IMO. I am an ex Joiner in a previous life, so know my way around DIY.

I am just curious what extra steps / tools / prep etc i will need to get these things looking good?







From first look, there is no grouting?

If so what is the best way of waterproofing for the shower cubicle?

Any tips very much appreciated


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't use them in a wet area, much less a cubicle, where sealing will become a nightmare. 

Id only recommend, a flat feature wall away from water and with no corners.

but if your stuck then here goes.... 

Make sure your walls sound, depending on age/condition I'd re skim them.

Check if tiles need sealing beforehand

Seal the walls

Tile using a cement based adhesive, these come in bags which you mix yourself. Would suggest using slow set as you get loads of time, unlike the rapid where you're getting 40-60 mins 

Seal your tiles at least twice

Pray



then if it holds re seal at least every 12 months

good luck!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 20, 2016)

You can also use 4'x2'x4mm pro boards (various makes, I've used Marmox and norcross) to seal your 'wet' walls. They won't guarentee to seal your tiles, but they do protect your walls from water damage.

I always use these when tiling floors (6mm) Infinitely better than plywood


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cheers Dave 

Walls are new but i will need to remove the current tiles. Looks like a reskim will be needed. Will see if i can be gentle and remove the existing as opposed to smashing the hell out of it.

Tiles defo need sealing 

https://www.wallsandfloors.co.uk/ca...tface-mosaic-tiles-ledgestone-charcoal/17969/ 

I am assuming the pro boards are used in lieu of replastering?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 20, 2016)

screwfix do a shower sealing kit from mapei, its ruddy good. consists of rubber strips, a primer and tanking paste/paint. Costs 60 quid, but worth it. Just done mine with it. Cant help with the tiles, sorry. look cracking though! I am 90 tiles done of 500 subway tiles in ours...


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 20, 2016)

I am not precious about having these in the actual cubicle to be honest and have bought flat slate tiles for the floor. Would have prefered it, but cant be bothered with the things falling off


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 20, 2016)

Rooter said:



			screwfix do a shower sealing kit from mapei, its ruddy good. consists of rubber strips, a primer and tanking paste/paint. Costs 60 quid, but worth it. Just done mine with it. Cant help with the tiles, sorry. look cracking though! I am 90 tiles done of 500 subway tiles in ours...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rooter

Will have a gander


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 20, 2016)

The proboards are form of tanking, so only needed in the wet areas on the walls. I only use them in wet rooms. No need to use on dry walls. 

On the floor, they're waterproof, flexible, and heat resistant so are perfect for the cable style underfloor heating.

Stick them down with rapid set, and use 20mm drywalls and stainless washers (30p each!!!) to screw them down. 12 to a full board. Then either stick the waterproof tape down over the joints and lapping up the walls or, scrim the joints if confident of no leaks.  It's not a cheap process, but gives the best results imo

if you're having ufh test the system when you've got it in place. Then throw a screed over it. Saves any accidents


----------



## vkurup (Sep 20, 2016)

tugglesf239 said:



			Hi all

Just forked out a mini fortune on some slate bathroom tiles. Was initially planning on getting a tiler to do this for me, but have bitten the bullet and now plan do do these myself.

I have tiled a few rooms in the past and always done a decent job IMO. I am an ex Joiner in a previous life, so know my way around DIY.

I am just curious what extra steps / tools / prep etc i will need to get these things looking good?







From first look, there is no grouting?

If so what is the best way of waterproofing for the shower cubicle?

Any tips very much appreciated
		
Click to expand...

*Stop press:  *
We liked the same tiles for our bathroom, but the guy from CTD talked us out of it as it cant be waterproofed.  The bathroom company also adviced us against using split face tiles.  So i would check again in case you are planning to use it in any area that comes in contact with water.  It can be a mare to put them on too - only to take it down again.  

At the end we went for http://www.ctdtiles.co.uk/p-6131-dvomo-montecarlo-anthracite-grey-split-face-675x455mm.aspx  They look like split face but are actually tiles.  The finished product looks like this..


----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cheers pal

Decision made

No split tiles in the shower cubicle. I will use normal slate ones and grout and seal them

Cheers for that everyone!


----------

